# Win a Lifetime Membership



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Color this in. FLat colors preferably. WIn a Lifetime.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cant Cee teh pichurz!!1!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man thats a weird comic lol, did you do that??? I was gonna try but I forgot my new computer doesn't have photoshop


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

You can use markers, MS paint, crayons, ect.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

So... who eventually won the Premium membership for colouring the Fedor vs Sylvia strip?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

do you drwat these comics because they are f*cking awsome man.:thumbsup:

the fedor sylvia one and the Bj vs gsp were so ******* funny, they were up to date with everything mma and had a funny twist to it.

this one was good to although it was the most random thing ive ever seen.

repped though.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> You can use markers, MS paint, crayons, ect.


Well I tried using paint, but when I tried to fill in certain big areas it only did a small portion at a time and would take forever to do. Sorry


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

That's cool man. 



Couchwarrior said:


> So... who eventually won the Premium membership for colouring the Fedor vs Sylvia strip?


Blexxmen won it, but he is already Premium, so it kind of spoiled the contest.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So did you draw this or no, its real creative. I was trying to figure out all the characters used on that Juggernaut/Venom character lol


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, I drew it. It's filled with a bunch of inside jokes from another forum, where we discuss the finer points of Juggernaut vs Hulk.

Somebody over there said they may color it, so, I'll post back if they do. COntest is still open over here tho.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats very good and creative man, good job


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I started coloring it in because I was bored. I don't care if it's perfect or if the colors are ridiculous as I only did it for fun. I didn't finish it because there's a lot to do so i'll finish the rest tomorrow hopefully. For the future I'd suggest making them shorter it's a lot to color in and probably discourages people.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That'll be the f*ckin day when I paint another one of these again.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I finished coloring it in. I added the strips I hadn't done yet to my original post.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> I finished coloring it in. I added the strips I hadn't done yet to my original post.


WO, good job man, Rep to you!


----------

